# simulating 56k modem on a cable line



## antonioconte (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi, does anyone know if there's a way to slow down the connection to simulate a 56k modem?  This is so I can check out my sites as I design them to check download times of pages etc.  I know Dreamweaver give you this info but I've found it to be a bit inacurate. I know I'm being lazy and I could dial up on a line but just thought there was another way?

TIA

Tony


----------



## anerki (Aug 10, 2002)

Using or abusing your upstream bandwidth so that you have as much as a normal 56k line would do the trick I suppose although and might be a lot of work just to check the on the loading time of a website ...

Otherwise call someone who has a 56k connection.

Greetz,
.anerki


----------

